# acoplar 2 microfonos



## ecsuarez (Oct 13, 2007)

Hola, tengo una duda con el diseño, quiero realizar una especie de microfono estereo usando para ello 2 microfonos pequeños tipo electrec, es para captar el audio en 2 diferentes angulos para luego captar eso en el puerto IN de una tarjeta de audio del ordenador, el radio de accion unos 2 metros a la redonda, y longitud del cable luego de la union, unos 3 - 4 metros que irian a un jack para la conexion. necesitare algun tipo de preamplificador? y la union de los dos microfonos?   gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 13, 2007)

Preamplificador no es indispensable, pero muchos microfonos electret necesitan alimentacion electrica para su funcionamineto

Aqui una idea
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/download.php?id=4788


----------



## ecsuarez (Oct 13, 2007)

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> Preamplificador no es indispensable, pero muchos microfonos electret necesitan alimentacion electrica para su funcionamineto
> 
> Aqui una idea
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/download.php?id=4788


Ok es interesante, este circuito ya lo tenia montado en algun otro  jeje la cuestion es si para unir los 2 microfonos, es para kaptar el audio desde el punto A y B luego unidos por el circuito magico y ya de ahi sale a un cable con un jack para conectar al pc, grax por lo del alimtador


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 13, 2007)

Circuito magico:

A la salida de los capacitores del previo conectas una resistencia de 22kOhms (Una en cada circuito, un circuito por cada microfono) la otra pata de la resistencia la unes a la otra pata de la otra resistencia y de alli a tu placa de audio (Via cable con malla)


----------



## ecsuarez (Oct 13, 2007)

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> Circuito magico:
> 
> A la salida de los capacitores del previo conectas una resistencia de 22kOhms (Una en cada circuito, un circuito por cada microfono) la otra pata de la resistencia la unes a la otra pata de la otra resistencia y de alli a tu placa de audio (Via cable con malla)



esa era la parte k necesitaba ! gracias!


----------

